# Oklahoma City CNC'ers ?



## Mike vonB (Oct 20, 2011)

New guy here, I've been in laser engraving for about a year now, and I'm thinking of expanding into the CNC business to compliment my current designs. Mainly I think I'd use the CNC to cut out different shapes, then use my laser to add the detail and add inlay.

So I'd really like to see one in action before I commit, so I was hoping there is somebody in the local OKC area I could visit and chat with.


Mike


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Mike


----------



## Mike vonB (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## sjunruh (Apr 14, 2010)

Mike, I don't know if you have had your questions answered, since you've received no response. I've looked at this forum a little before but never posted. I live about 40 miles southwest of OKC and have a 40 watt universal laser, as well as a Thermwood CS43 CNC machine. I'd be happy to visit with you - I'm still learning the cnc stuff as well, had it about 2 years - but if there is anything I could help you with you can e-mail me direct: steve at oaktreecabinetry.net. 
steve


----------



## kellyanso (Apr 11, 2011)

*CNC 'rs*

Hello, Mike!
I am farther south: Anson Texas, and I have a Shark model CNC Machine. Great little machine!! There are many machines out there and I liked this one. I am still in first grade with my learning but there is a forum like this one, that is a wealth of information. Many great people with ideas and problem solving tricks. You may like it. cncsharktalk. 
According to this site, there is one person with a Shark machine in Ardmore. Log on to find out more.
Also check out vectorart3d...
You'll see many possibilities with a CNC to compliment the biz you are in...
Good Luck,
Dave


----------



## PaulKiecka (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi Mike, I never knew this forum existed until today. Up until recently I ran a ShopBot cnc at consolidated Builders Supply. As they have ceased manufacturing doors, I am now unemployed and looking for work -that is how I found this forum. (BTW they have a machine for sale) I enjoyed working with the ShopBot. Although it was an older machine it still performed all we asked of it. With the right software a they are capable of some really neat stuff. Your idea of combining CNC with laser engraving seems like a great one. I used to work with an Epilog laser myself when I was a sign maker/engraver. I've seem some inlay work done with the ShopBot alone (on other forums) Unfortunately I can't show you the machine in operation, but I did post some of my work on my Facebook wall and in an album I have there. PM me if you would like I have plenty of time on my hands


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

welcome, Paul..


----------



## Mike vonB (Oct 20, 2011)

Paul, you can hit me up on email: info at amazingengraving dot org

Unable to send PM's until I hit 10 posts


----------

